
Overstock begins trading its shares on the Bitcoin blockchain - petethomas
https://www.wired.com/2016/12/overstock-com-issues-stock-via-bitcoin-blockchain/
======
FellowTraveler
The title appears to be exaggerated.

According to the article, Overstock is performing all the transactions in
their own private system, with hashes periodically posted to the actual
Bitcoin blockchain for transparency purposes, and regular proofs of state.

The added transparency IS enabled by the Bitcoin blockchain, and this is
commendable, but the units issued by Overstock do not appear to be actually
circulating on the Bitcoin blockchain itself.

It's an important distinction. We're working on this problem at my own company
(Stash).

